# 4k UHD players



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

New to the UHD discussion, if one were to buy a player could they use it with a standard 1080p display and if so would it look noticeable better?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Jon Robbins said:


> New to the UHD discussion, if one were to buy a player could they use it with a standard 1080p display and if so would it look noticeable better? Thanks in advance


They will play. 

They might look better. It depends what part of your system does 4K scaling best.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As with all new first generation players go it may take till the second or third generation before they have all the kinks worked out. Remember the first blue ray players? Slow loading, glitchy playback and became outdated much faster than current ones.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jon Robbins said:


> New to the UHD discussion, if one were to buy a player could they use it with a standard 1080p display and if so would it look noticeable better? Thanks in advance


In answer to your question, watching Blu-ray on 4K UHD Blu-ray player hooked up to a 1080p set is not going to have any noticeable improvement in Picture Quality. It should look the same.


----------



## Jon Robbins (May 15, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> In answer to your question, watching Blu-ray on 4K UHD Blu-ray player hooked up to a 1080p set is not going to have any noticeable improvement in Picture Quality. It should look the same.


Thank you, I'm a ways away anyways. I enjoy my current system and I'll wait till the market has better selection and been around awhile


----------



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi guys.

This is just an FYI. As I read in the OPPO thread, they are planning a summer/fall release.
I did my own investigation and contacted both Marantz and Cambridge Audio.

Marantz customers service rep stated by telephone: "We have no information at this time about UHD players."

Cambridge Audio service rep replied by email: "Cambridge currently has no plans in releasing UHD Blu-ray players."


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> As with all new first generation players go it may take till the second or third generation before they have all the kinks worked out. Remember the first blue ray players? Slow loading, glitchy playback and became outdated much faster than current ones.


Did the OPPO have glitches when it came out with 1080p? I don't remember :dontknow:. I would not expect them to come out with a new player this summer that wasn't ready for prime time. Not what I've come to expect from them! Guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Just got updated that our first allocation of Panasonic's new 4K BD player/Smart streamer, DMP-UB900 has landed at JFK airport NY!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh boy... this is pretty exciting!


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow ! Good news. So $699 is it promotional price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry to say BD players do not have much mark-up to offer a discount. With that said we are the lowest price and first retailer shipping Panasonic's new 4K BD player, DMP-UB900. We're double boxing every unit to help ensure a safe and reliable delivery Nationwide and we are not collecting sales tax. Shipping is also included in our price.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Our ship came in and it's a week earlier than expected! All DMP-UB900 4K BD players are shipping tomorrow.


----------

